# Topics > Unmanned vehicles > Manned vehicles >  JB JetPack, JetPack Aviation, Van Nuys, California, USA

## Airicist

Developer - JetPack Aviation

Home page - jetpackaviation.com/jetpacks

----------


## Airicist

World's only JetPack flies in New York

Published on Nov 3, 2015




> Exclusive video of the world's only real JetPack flown in New York around the Statue of Liberty.

----------


## Airicist

JetPack Aviation JB-9 JETPACK

Published on Nov 8, 2015




> JetPack Aviation introduces the JB-9 JETPACK - The world's only true JetPack. Exclusive footage of the first untethered JetPack JB-9 flights.

----------


## Airicist

Article "JB-9 jetpack makes spectacular debut flying around Statue of Liberty"

by Loz Blain
November 9, 2015

----------


## Airicist

JB-9 JetPack Flight (Jet engine soundtrack)

Published on Nov 24, 2015




> David Mayman pilots JetPack Aviation's JB-9 for its maiden flight around the Statue of Liberty in New York on November 3rd, 2015.

----------


## Airicist

JetPack Aviation JB10 principality of Monaco debut flight

Published on Sep 30, 2016




> JetPack Aviation CEO and Chief Test Pilot David Mayman flies the JB10 in the Principality of Monaco for the first time on September 29, 2016. Video is unedited footage from an Apple iPhone 6S.

----------


## Airicist

JetPack Aviation JB10 Principality of Monaco Flight #2

Published on Oct 1, 2016




> JetPack Aviation CEO and Chief Test Pilot David Mayman flies the JB10 in the Principality of Monaco for the second time on September 30, 2016. Other than the first minute ground cam, the video is unedited footage from an Apple iPhone 6S.

----------


## Airicist

JPA JetPack Aviation JB10 principality of Monaco flight 

Published on Oct 2, 2016




> JetPack Aviation CEO and Chief Test Pilot David Mayman flies the JB10 in the Principality of Monaco for the third time on October 1, 2016. Video is unedited footage from an Apple iPhone 6S.

----------


## Airicist

JetPack Aviation JB10 Principality of Monaco Flight #3 Top GoPro

Published on Oct 4, 2016




> JetPack Aviation CEO and Chief Test Pilot David Mayman flies the JB10 in the Principality of Monaco for the third time on October 1, 2016. Video is unedited footage from a Top mounted GoPro Hero 4 view facing downwards.

----------


## Airicist

JetPack Crowd Funding Flight - Long Beach, California

Published on Nov 30, 2016




> To celebrate the start of our Equity Crowd Funding campaign, JetPack Aviation wowed onlookers with a stunning flight in front of the majestic Queen Mary in Long Beach, California on the morning of November 29th, 2016.


"Invest in JetPack Aviation"

----------

